# Гемангиома, в сегментах Th5-Th6, Th7-Th8- задние протрузии до 0,2см, признаки болезни Шоермана-Мау



## мяус (17 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте, Уважаемые участники форума!
Мне 34 года, с 2012 года дает о себе знать позвоночник.
В грудном отделе: в теле Th12 позвонка очаг неодронодной структуры, с четкими контурами (вероятно, гемангиома) 9мм, в сегментах Th5-Th6, Th7-Th8- задние протрузии до 0,2см, признаки болезни Шоермана-Мау.
В пояснично-крестцовом отделе: В сегменте L5-L5- задняя срединная грыжа диска до 0,55 см., дуральный мешок умеренно деформирован; в сегменте задняя циркулярная, ассиметричная протрузия диска 0,35 см.
С 2012 года периодически возникали разные симптомы:
В грудном отделе-спазм мышц, иррадиация в брюшную полость, боль, чувство онемения и жжение в области грудного отдела позвоночника;
В поясничном отделе- боль в пояснице, иррадиация в правую, реже в левую ногу (иррадиация в ноги отмечалось пока пару раз за историю болезни). В 2015-2016 годы добавилось следующее: иногда одновременно с болью в пояснице, возникает боль в области ниже пупка.
Поясница болит обычно после переноски тяжестей, долгой ходьбы, долгого сидения. Также от долгого сидения не могу разогнуть какое-то время правую ногу в колене. Травм колена не было. Онемение в нижней части тела не было и нет.
МРТ грудного отдела предыдущий раз делал в 2014 году (гемангиома тогда была 6мм). МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела сделал первично 16 июня сего года. Часть фото с томографа прилагаю
Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста- что делать дальше?


----------



## Василий Чайка (17 Июн 2017)

мяус написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Уважаемые участники форума!
> Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста- что делать дальше?


1. Почему это возникло - набор привычек,(сидите, поднимаете тяжести...) который приводит к перегрузке межпозвоночных суставов и как результат при водит к развитию остеохондроза.
2. Когда это возникло - это начало развиваться, когда высота межпозвоночного диска не успевала полностью восстанавливаться за ночь (исходя из снимков - это уже длиться лет 10-12). Как следствие были включены защитные механизмы организма - уменьшение нагрузки на единицу площади путем увеличения самой площади (межпозвоночные суставы, замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков...)
3. К чему это привело - защитные механизмы привели к образованию травмирующих элементов, поскольку постоянно происходит перегрузка. Эти травмирующие элементы в позвоночнике воздействуют на нервные корешки. При постоянном раздражении двигательных корешков возникает длительное сокращение мышц, которые они иннервируют. Если через эти мышцы или под ними/над проходят сосуды или нервы, то при сокращении мышцы они повторно пережимаются (спазм грушевидной мышце в ягодице может приводить к иррадиации боли в ногу...). Все, что есть сейчас - результат действия травмирующих элементов.
4. Что делать - устранить воздействие тавмирующих элементов на нервные окончания и сосудисты пучки+создать условия для восстановления анатомических структур тела+восстановить анатомическую форму позвоночника (позвоночно-двигательного сегмента)+привести в тонус мышци и связки удерживающие позвоночник в правильной анатомической фоме (не накачать, поскольку будет перегрузка и усиление проявлений, так как причина развития - смотрите 1)
5. К кому обратиться - врач вертебролог/мануальный терапевт, который выполнит пункт №4.


----------



## мяус (17 Июн 2017)

Спасибо, что откликнулись, Василий!
Буду действовать.

Уважаемые участники форума!
Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, вертибролога или мануального терапевта в г. Архангельске или области.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Июн 2017)

Почему нет поперечных снимков?


----------



## мяус (19 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте, @Владимир Воротынцев!
Поперечные снимки размещу сегодня после 18.00.


----------



## мяус (19 Июн 2017)

Снимки

               

Снимки

               

Последний


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Июн 2017)

На представленных снимках МРТ ничего ужасного нет.
В идеале - обращение к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.
При отсутствии такой возможности - массаж. Чрезмерные физические нагрузки только в поясничном полужестком корсете. ЛФК.


----------

